
MacBook Air Refresh and 2020 BBP to Reportedly Use a New Scissor Switch Keyboard - rbanffy
https://wccftech.com/macbook-air-pro-scissor-switch-keyboard/
======
salutonmundo
this is at the top of the front page right now!

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20353148](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20353148)

~~~
rbanffy
When I realized it, it was too late to delete the post :-(

